# Early GT Timberline



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

I need help on dating this gt timberline I just picked up. I'm guessing early 80s? Chrome frame. Stem - bmx. Front Derailluer - Suntour Alpine Gear Tech. Rear Derailluer - Suntour Mountech. Green GT All Terra - decal. MTB - Ishiwata CrMo decal on seat tube. Suntour power shifters, DiaComp brakes. Is this one of GT's first MTBs?

Thanks,
Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

Serial # - GT4K1488.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes it is. The components which are likely original are a good way to date the bike. Check things like hubs and brakes for a date code which will tell you when those parts were made. You can usually get a good idea of when the bike was sold, usually that same year or the following year.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks bikerboy. I'll take a closer look at the brakes/hubs tomorrow. Fuzzy


----------



## Winans (Jul 27, 2005)

*GT dating*

I bought the GT Backwoods (model up from that) in 84 with the comparison spec - it's definitely early 80's. I remember that chrome.

Scott


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Serial number shows 84 production but that could also be late 84 production with it beig an early 85 model. Very nice!


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Its a 1984*

Got a 84 stamp on the hub. Thanks all for the help. Fuzzy


----------



## NorcoNewb (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi folks, I've got what I believe is a 90 something Timberline, blue with white and black lettering and RockShox to match. The serial # on crank bottom is WYL8A00068. How do I i.d. that?? Thanks!


----------

